

Ask HN: Best iPad Browser? - maguay

What browser do you use on iPad? Safari, or a 3rd party browser like iCab? I'd love to know which browser you think is best on iPad, and why. For me, Safari falls short since it doesn't cache pages very good at all, which makes you have to reload pages when you switch back and forth. I know iPad is best for one task at one time, but I really want better background tab/page management. Before I actually buy one, I'd love to know what your thoughts on iPad browsers are. Thanks!
======
colinplamondon
Browser+, naturally!

It's the browser reinvented for the iPad.

Full-screen, gestures, Visual History, swipe to search, Most Visited, and
'Open in Overlay' so you can open links on sites like Hacker News, read the
article, close it, and be right back where you started.

Any feature requests, ideas, or comments would definitely be appreciated.
Here's a walkthrough video:

<http://www.browserplusapp.com>

~~~
jodrellblank
Your walkthrough video is compelling, I've just bought a copy.

------
maguay
I just purchased iCab a bit ago, and am already impressed at how much smoother
the tab-switching experience is in it than with Atomic or Terra. In my quick
evaluation, Terra is the best free alternate browser for just smooth tabbed
browsing. iCab's my first for-pay browser on iPad; we'll see how it goes!

------
makecheck
I use Atomic Web, which I like a lot (though I only used Safari on the iPad
before this).

Atomic has tabs, a nice full screen mode, and a lot of useful preferences such
as the ability to zoom fonts and save font sizes per site subdomain.

~~~
fourhourstartup
Yes, Atomic Web Browser is the just 99 cents and is the best iOS browser (iPad
and iPhone) I've found. The tabs are well designed and it manages memory much
better than Safari so you're less likely to get a reload when you return to a
page. It has many fun options like ad block, set UserAgent, gesture support,
screen dimmer, video out, save for offline, etc.

I have tried many others but this is the only one I use instead of Safari.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/atomic-web-browser-
browse/id3...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/atomic-web-browser-
browse/id347929410?mt=8)

~~~
makecheck
And, they've released about 5 updates with new features for that 99 cents.

------
sid0
You mean "browser skin", just like the IE skins of the early 2000s.

